# Nerite thinks it is a land snail (suggestions?)



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I recently decided to try out a nerite for algae control. I got a leopard one about three days ago. I am a little worried. Every time I check on it the bugger is on the glass right at the top black plastic rim. Over an inch above the water line. I pester it back into the water, but for obvious reasons get the vibe it's not happy.

The tank is neutral pH, RO with a GH of 5, KH of 3, mild ferts, a touch of sea salt, and calcium supplement. It's not green, but there are specks of algae on the glass and plants. Any ideas what's going on? It's a shrimp tank and there is no copper in it.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe it has to do with TDS or Temp?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Doesn't have anything to do with anything really, that's what nerites do. That's why you need to have a lid on the tank. They like to come up above the water line and rest I h ave 4-5 in a tank without a lid but I keep the water level about 2 inches from the top and try to monitor them. Lids on all my other tanks with them though.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't have a test for TDS. Temp is about 76 degrees. Land temp at 72. 

Raven, other than when I first put it in or shove it back into the water I never see it in the tank. Granted I only check a couple times (inconsistent timing) a day so maybe I miss it. How much of the time do they spend out if the water?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i had horned nerites, and most stayed put. once in a while i'd find one out for a walk when they were new. after that they settled in.

however, they were in my betta tank and i've since discovered my betta likes the taste of snails, so that could have been the problem.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

*Nerite thinks it a land snail (suggestions?)*

hmm my nerites only do that when they hate the water. I tried to persuade mine to clean up another tank but it just crawled up past the water line and camped out there. i gave up an threw it back into it's old tank, it immediately "woke up" and roamed around again. it's been in my rimless one gallon (water level kept pretty high) for a while now and never went past the water line again.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Aokashi what are the parameters on your tank that they like? Maybe I can glean a hint of the issue from that.

There are no snail eaters in the tank. It's all small fish and I have had no issues with the Spixi snails or with shrimp.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> hmm my nerites only do that when they hate the water. I tried to persuade mine to clean up another tank but it just crawled up past the water line and camped out there. i gave up an threw it back into it's old tank, it immediately "woke up" and roamed around again. it's been in my rimless one gallon (water level kept pretty high) for a while now and never went past the water line again.


Some nerites seem to be less likely to do it, like the horned ones I've never had much climbing with, they go right to the top of the water then go back down. Olive, tiger, and another I can't think of the name of right off hand do like to climb and will sit above the water line for a few hours and nap.

Heck, I'm not making this up...it's what they do. Don't believe me? Go look around on the internet, or heck, do a search on here...plenty of threads about them climbing out of water I've got them in all of my tanks...parameters vary on each tank.

Just one of many links

http://www.planetinverts.com/zebra_nerite_snail.html

From page

*The Zebra Nerite Snail can tend to escape from a tank and make its way outside of the tank. It is considered a tidal snail and can live outside of water. Simply pick them up and put them back inside of the tank, they will survive as long as they have not been out of the tank for too long. It is recommend to keep an eye on them and look around the tank occasionally for possible escapes. It is thought that when the snail is uncomfortable it will escape, but will not when happy. It is also an extremely docile creature and does not bother any other aquarium inhabitants.*


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

I have seen plenty to say they do it. I am just worried because in the three days I have had it I have only seen it in the water twice. And I had just put it there both times. I don't expect it to stay in the water all the time but staying out so much makes me wonder if everything is ok.

I suspect the behavior from different types is a touch different. This is a leopard nerite if that matters.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> I have seen plenty to say they do it. I am just worried because in the three days I have had it I have only seen it in the water twice. And I had just put it there both times. I don't expect it to stay in the water all the time but staying out so much makes me wonder if everything is ok.
> 
> I suspect the behavior from different types is a touch different. This is a leopard nerite if that matters.



It can take nerites a LONG time to settle in. Some don't even move for days and folks think they are dead. New environment can make them very nervous/shy. I'd give him a week to ten days and you should see him hanging out in the water more I've had some that come out and get active as soon as they are added to the tank. Have had some not move and hide for almost two weeks before they decided it was safe to come out. Have had some stay above the water for what seemed like days (but I could see the trail where they'd go in for a dunk and come back out).


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Cool. I'll give it more time and see how it does.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Typical behavior for them : ) Some types do it more than others I have noticed. Can get annoying on tanks with out lids. I used to have to do a snail count every morning to make sure everybody was there, sometimes I'd find one on my desk, just plop him back in and he acted like nothing ever happened. Now a days I chose the horned ones since they seem to not do that as much as some of the other kinds. : )


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to know. Do they manage to eat much algae even when they do this a lot?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

ShyShrimpDoc said:


> Good to know. Do they manage to eat much algae even when they do this a lot?



Oh goodness yes, they are my favorite algae cleaning snail!


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Cool. Because this tank needs the help. My big bristlenose has lost his taste for it and the two baby plecos are going to town, but not really catching up.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I love my horned nerites.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a Zebra Nerite get out and go for a walk, er, a slime? I looked around but there was no snail to be found for a couple weeks until we removed our stove to install the new one and voila! 1 Zebra Nerite dried up under the stove.

My Tiger Nerite is fine, he hangs out around the water line a little, but never seen him above it, even when we put him in my wife's betta tank for a couple days which only has about 3" of water in it (trying to breed Bettas).


----------



## xdestry (Jul 13, 2012)

I have nerites crawl out without me finding them for a week or so, and they have been perfectly fine after you put them into the water. They completely shut themselves closed if that happens and can last for quite a while.


----------



## ShyShrimpDoc (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys are making me wish I had a top for this tank.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

So now I know what happen with my nerites. They just started disappearing... Bad kitty... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

